

Starbucks debuts digital network for customers using its Wi-Fi - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/starbucks-debuts-digital-network-for-cus.html

======
WillyF
I've always wondered why there aren't more creative attempts at monetizing
free Wi-Fi. This seems like a great start.

I've always thought that Wi-Fi providers should find a way to add an affiliate
tag to links to major e-commerce sites like Amazon.com. It would be the online
version of parking validation.

~~~
orenmazor
once you're past the captive portal (i.e. the "gateway"), your connection is
completely through the ISP. the guys who do the user login/auth dont really
have that sort of url/content mangling control.

and users wouldn't have it any other way. we both know that :)

